
Show HN: Interactive Chord Diagrams in One Line of Python - shahinrostami
https://shahinrostami.com/posts/statistics/data-is-beautiful/chord-diagrams/
======
shahinrostami
I've made this available on GitHub
[https://github.com/shahinrostami/chord](https://github.com/shahinrostami/chord)

Video of it in action + examples
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ2RnU-0KwQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ2RnU-0KwQ)

